# Online Makeup School?



## *Star Violet* (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, I'm a self taught MA with some experience and I wanted to get certified but due to health reasons, I am unable to go to a full time school. There are a few online schools (like Stratford) that offer Makeup/ Esthetics courses. I am pretty good with makeup and would eventually like to do freelance work but do not plan to work for a company or retailer. I have been told that having a certificate would look good on my resume and would help me get clients aswell...but I was wondering if an online school would be a good idea or not?


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

I would like to know as well- that sounds exactly what I'm hoping to do!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 2, 2008)

You can check out tut's on youtube then practice... practice... practice
You also have to check out the laws in your state/location


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 2, 2008)

And how do I go about doing that? Is there a website...I'm in Toronto so if anyone knows....I only want to do mostly bridal and part makeup and Esthetics. Not high fashion events etc...


----------



## mistella (Apr 2, 2008)

Why do you want to be "certified"? Trust me, a certificate on your resume means nothing to potential clients & the makeup industry. The only reason why I could ever see a reason for one is if your state/country requires a license to do makeup. for Esthetics you do need a license. People don't generally care if you went to school, they want to see if you have *experience*. So definitely build up a portfolio, get some good pictures and practice whenever you can.


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 3, 2008)

i have to disagree just a bit. while your portfolio can definitely make or break a job (freelance clients or in the industry), "certification" does count for something.

i am a self-taught MUA myself, and because i don't have an esthetics license (which is not required to do MU in Hawaii), some clients have asked, "well, if you didn't go to cosmetology/esthetician school, how do you know what you're doing?"

i can show them my portfolio and tell them that i practice, practice, practice, but some clients just like to see that piece of paper.

i have another job & school on my hands, and it just isn't in the cards right now for me to go to school FT (although it's something i'm considering for the future).

but to supplement my portfolio, i try to participate in as many classes/workshops/seminars as i can (and can afford!) many of these programs offer their own certificate. and while it won't count toward any license of any sort, it can help instill a bit more faith in clients that, hey, i really do know what i'm doing!

and it never hurts to take part in these programs. why not network with people in the same line of work and learn something new!

as far as licensing requirements...
there is currently no licensing requirements for MUAs in Hawaii. (heads up to any MUAs in the 808, they may be working on something that could take effect within the next 2-3 years). anyhow, to check on the requirements in your area, get in contact with your local board of barbering & cosmetology. that's what i did!


----------



## mistella (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes that might be true that some people ask whether or not you have a certificate/license, but I've found that the ones who ask are not people in the industry. They are the people who want bridal makeup, makeup for a small show, etc.. 
Ask agencies, models, NBC, Vogue, they will not ask for credentials..
I did go to makeup school last year- i didnt learn squat and it was a waste of time (and $$$). I dont regret going though cuz I did get some new friends who helped me out in this industry.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing the same thing. Right now, I'm a Physics & Math major (yea I know everyone is like ew) but I am interested in cosmetology. I probably will do that program online to give me more flexibility & was also thinking about Stratford.

Do you know of any other online schools that provide this type of service? TIA


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_I'm thinking of doing the same thing. Right now, I'm a Physics & Math major (yea I know everyone is like ew) but I am interested in cosmetology. I probably will do that program online to give me more flexibility & was also thinking about Stratford.

Do you know of any other online schools that provide this type of service? TIA_

 
I've searched a few others online but Stratford seems like the best one so far. I've decided I'm going to go ahead and give it a shot...


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Star Violet** 

 
_I've searched a few others online but Stratford seems like the best one so far. I've decided I'm going to go ahead and give it a shot...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much! I'll be looking into it during the summer when school is over. Please keep us updated and let me know how it works out!


----------

